# Hanging mount on wall



## boltaction

I'm looking for the best way to hang my deer mount on the wall. The fear I have is that no sooner that I get it hung I'll turn around only to hear a crash and find it on the floor. So what I'm looking for is a strong and secure hanging system. What have you guys used to hang your mounts?


----------



## localyahoo

I just use a heavy duty metal wall anchor. Just check the weight rating on the back of the package and go a little over if you want. No problems yet.


----------



## firenut8190

1 1/2" to 2" drywall screw into a stud.


----------



## BigSteve

16d nail in a stud and none of mine have hit the floor once.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

firenut8190 said:


> 1 1/2" to 2" drywall screw into a stud.


I am a longtime taxidermist. I recomend using galvanized drywall screws secured into solid wood (stud). I use a minimum size of 2" on my hanging screws. If it's a heavy mount, (elk, moose...) then I use two screws side by side. Never trust your mount to a drywall hanger of any kind. It is possible to hang a mount from stone or brick by drilling a hole and then epoxying a screw into the hole, but I would use a 3" screw for such an application. The type of hanger on the mount makes a huge difference. Some hangers are just terrible. I prefer Level Right hangers and drill out the plywood behind the hanger so the scew head can be any distance from the wall and still allow the mount to hang tight against the wall. A mount will hang much more secure when it is tight to the wall too and they also look better too.


----------



## ThreeRackDrew

My deer mount is light I just put one nail in the stud and hung it by the hook that the taxi put on the back of it. It hasnt fallen down yet.


----------



## boltaction

Thanks guys for the info. I am taking my mount out of the back room and mounting it in the living room. I have redone the dining and living room and given them a rustic look and my son, god bless his soul, suggested to my wife that we hang the deer mount in the living room and she said OK. Trophy Specialist, what are Level Right hangers? I have never heard of them but if they will make it so the back of the mount will be flush with the wall then that is the way I want to go.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Here's a link to buying the Level Rite hangers:

http://www.mckenziesp.com/H1002-P13920C2116.aspx

Here's a photo of the hanger on one of my mounts so you can see how they are installed:










Here's a photo of a hanging screw that's into a stud. The key to gettting them to hang flush is to use a screw with threads all the way out to the head of the screw. The Level Rite hangers will then catch on the threads and you can get the head very right and flush to the wall for a good look that is very secure. I used black drywall screws installed further in than normal in this application because this part of my studio is where I hang my customer mounts waiting to be picked up and the screws are often empty and the black screws blend in better and won't catch on things. Otherwise I'd use galvanized screws becasue if they start to rust, they can become brittle and break.










Here's a photo of a the last deer I mounted. It's kind of a dinky rack, but it does show how nice and tight the mount fits to the wall:










I give all my customers a mount care sheet that goes into detail on how to hang them. I also go over those details with my customers when they pick up the mount. It's something you want them to get right.


----------



## boltaction

Trophy Specialist said:


> Here's a link to buying the Level Rite hangers:
> 
> http://www.mckenziesp.com/H1002-P13920C2116.aspx
> 
> Here's a photo of the hanger on one of my mounts so you can see how they are installed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of a hanging screw that's into a stud. The key to gettting them to hang flush is to use a screw with threads all the way out to the head of the screw. The Level Rite hangers will then catch on the threads and you can get the head very right and flush to the wall for a good look that is very secure. I used black drywall screws installed further in than normal in this application because this part of my studio is where I hang my customer mounts waiting to be picked up and the screws are often empty and the black screws blend in better and won't catch on things. Otherwise I'd use galvanized screws becasue if they start to rust, they can become brittle and break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of a the last deer I mounted. It's kind of a dinky rack, but it does show how nice and tight the mount fits to the wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give all my customers a mount care sheet that goes into detail on how to hang them. I also go over those details with my customers when they pick up the mount. It's something you want them to get right.


Thanks, this is exactly what I'm looking for.


----------

